# نسخة مجانية من كتاب Introduction to Fuzzy Lgic Using Matlab



## yahyashreef (14 يناير 2010)

*Introduction to fuzzy logic using MATLAB by S. N. Sivanandam,S. Sumathi,S. N. Deepa*





تم الرفع على موقع الميديا فاير السريييييييع جدا

http://www.mediafire.com/?ozz1umn2n4t​


----------



## azizsharrouf (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## beho86 (7 فبراير 2010)

Thanks Man, Keep up the good work


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 فبراير 2010)

شـــــــــــــكرآ لك


----------



## ياسر الشعار (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي لقد ساعدتني بشكل ممتاز جدا 
شكرا لك


----------



## أبوجهاد الورد (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياأخي الكريم على هذه الافادة


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (22 فبراير 2010)

جزيت عنا خيرا وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فارس محفوض (3 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mawj.engineer (7 أغسطس 2011)

_جزاك الله كل الخير_


----------



## venus111_eng (25 أغسطس 2011)

_*thanks*_


----------



## ramadan bin ali (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي يحيى وجزاك الله الف خير وانا احتاج الى تطبيقات حول التنبؤ بالمنطق 
الضبابي ( fuzzy logic prediction) او احد الروابط رجاءا اخواني 



http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S014067010581313X
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1365160911000694
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/096706619500128H
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301479706002660
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0196890404000780


----------



## ramadan bin ali (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (3 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
مع تحياتي م. مؤمن الديراوي


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير 
مع تحياتي م. مؤمن الديراوي


----------

